# Anwendungsdatei



## arietistv (15. Nov 2015)

Hallo, nur eine kurze Frage:
kennt jemand hier ein Programm, mit dem ich mein Spiel in eine .exe packen kann?
Das Programm sollte:
- Kostenlos sein
- Keine zeitlich begrenzte Version sein
- Die .jar ersetzen und nicht wie eine .bat sie starten
Danke im Voraus,
ArietisTV


----------



## Dukel (15. Nov 2015)

Was meinst du mit jar ersetzen?
Wenn du kein jar haben willst musst du evtl. eine anderen Sprache nutzen.


----------



## Thallius (15. Nov 2015)

J
Google mal nach jar2exe

Gruß

Claus


----------



## arietistv (16. Nov 2015)

@Dunkel ich meine, dass man das .jar archiv in eine .exe packt, einfach weils schöner und meiner meinung nach professioneller aussieht.
@Thallius ich gugs mir mal an


----------



## arietistv (17. Nov 2015)

Mist, ist nur für 30 Tage kostenlos =(


----------



## Thallius (17. Nov 2015)

Also wenn dir eine Software die du länger als 30 Tage benutzen willst keine 29 Dollar wert ist, dann hoffe ich das du niemals auch nur einen Cent mit programmieren verdienen wirst.

Sorry aber so eine Einstellung finde ich echt zum kotzen.

Claus


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Nov 2015)

Moin,

ich habe es zwar selbst noch nie benötigt, aber Eclipse kann ein _runnable jar_ exportieren!
Vielleicht kannst Du ja damit was anfangen :
http://help.eclipse.org/mars/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.jdt.doc.user/tasks/tasks-37.htm
oder gleich 
https://www.google.de/search?q=runn...7P6roAF#q=eclipse+export+runnable+jar+example

Gruß Klaus


----------



## arietistv (17. Nov 2015)

@Thallius Hab übersehen, die wichtigsten features sind kostenlos
@VfL_Freak Ich weiß, das nutze ich ja derzeit. das sieht mit der .jar meiner meinung nach aber nichs so schöhn aus. Ausserdem wirkt meiner meinung nach das mit der .jar nicht so professionell. zu guter letzt: manche (also wirklich wenige) haben eingestellt, dass eine .jar mit einem zip-archiver geöffnet und nicht ausgefürht wird.
Aber dennoch danke^^


----------



## arietistv (18. Nov 2015)

@Thallius Also... das, was ich übersehen hab, war das Problem. Hab gerade den Punkt zum hinzufügen von Icons gefunden. So bin ich zufrieden und werde mir auch ne Lizens holen.
Hab mich erst aufgeregt, dass man kein Aplikationsicon hinzufügen kann.......
Also: sau geiles Programm, Danke


----------



## Sogomn (19. Nov 2015)

Launch4J.


----------

